
Ask HN: How would you disrupt the current dev. hiring process? - bsvalley
We&#x27;re in 2017, we work in one of the most innovative fields and we still have one of the least innovative hiring process. How would you improve the hiring process for Software Engineers in 2017? What would be your ideal hiring process?
======
cofounderYC17
My solution would be to setup a standard exam that would result in a score.
This score would be valid for a period of 6 months, which would help candidate
applying to multiple companies at once using the same score. You would have
the possibility to re-apply to the exam several times until you'd land a good
score. Your score would expire after 6 months. This exam would be hosted by
several skilled engineers from different companies. They would be trained in
evaluating technical skills and would be specialized in different areas. When
you'd apply for a job, there would be a place to enter your score or a way for
the company to pull out your score. Then they would trust that score and not
run any technical interviews during the hiring process.

Instead, they would only focus on cultural fit. All you'd have to do is to
chat with the team about work, life, etc. Of course, you'd get invited only if
you have a certain score. By focusing on cultural fit, this would increase
employee retention. Also, this would balance out the referral process and give
an equal chance for everyone. My score would be comparable to your score in a
meaningful way.

Long story short, we need a GMAT for software engineers in order to normalize
the process.

